# Just done my leather seats with g11 and g12



## Auditt0777 (Aug 25, 2012)

Couldn't believe how good the result was  thanks 2 the people that told me bout that product!!


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

This needs before and after PICS !!!!!!


----------



## Auditt0777 (Aug 25, 2012)

I only got after pictures  didn't think doing that. How do I put the after picture up ??


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

Post reply.... upload attachment... place in line.......


----------



## Auditt0777 (Aug 25, 2012)

This is the after pictures just for u lol.


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

looks great... think ya deckings a bit dark though :lol:


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

What does these products exactly do? clean and take back to a matt finish?


----------



## Auditt0777 (Aug 25, 2012)

I just need put them back in the car now . I don't have much sun where I live so it can stay like that :lol:


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

oh yeah your in the Valleys....... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Auditt0777 (Aug 25, 2012)

Rich196 said:


> What does these products exactly do? clean and take back to a matt finish?


im not sure sorry I got told 2 use it on here by someone!! Best think I Ever did  they come up like bran new.


----------



## Auditt0777 (Aug 25, 2012)

Valley boy all the way lol what's the best cleaning stuff 2 wash the carpets with ?? Please


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

these may not have reached the valleys yet...... :roll:









thought you said you had a car valeting company........ and your asking this???


----------



## Auditt0777 (Aug 25, 2012)

Yeah I have I got the green wet hover. I use g101 on mine. I own valleting place but I didn't Eva hear bout g11 or g12 so thought u may know some beta products ???


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

mental note..... dont ever..... ever get Auditt007 to valet your car...... :lol:


----------



## Auditt0777 (Aug 25, 2012)

U put it in hover mixed with water. I know how 2 clean car trust. U should tell by how clean them seats a


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

clearly not..........


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Rich196 said:


> What does these products exactly do? clean and take back to a matt finish?


Yes that's exactly what it does, the conditioner leaves the car smelling amazing too.

I've used it on the leather sofa's too, great stuff [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Benw87 (Dec 22, 2011)

Auditt0777 said:


> Couldn't believe how good the result was  thanks 2 the people that told me bout that product!!


+1 I bought the Gliptone G11 and G12 stuff after reading recommendations on here. Good results so far


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Benw87 said:


> Auditt0777 said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't believe how good the result was  thanks 2 the people that told me bout that product!!
> ...


 i have a few like scrapes from metal buttons on jeans on my leather seats will this g11+g12 fade them out??


----------



## Auditt0777 (Aug 25, 2012)

It's best stuff I have ever used  couldn't believe how fast it worked either. Like bran new now.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I did a how to once I will see if i can find it if you want and re post it. Its when I got my silver leather seats. I swear by the stuff, I use the conditioner every four months as a rule and a proper take seats out and clean and condition once a year.

If you get the procedure right then they do come nice


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

i have a few like scrapes from metal buttons on jeans on my leather seats will this g11+g12 fade them out??[/quote]
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ anyone??


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

To be honest it depends on how deep the scratch is, it could make it worst as it will clean the rest of the seat so it could make it stand out more although the conditioner will soften it. I think it may be worth PM'ing Garth as he used some filler stuff for scratches.


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

stevebeechTA said:


> To be honest it depends on how deep the scratch is, it could make it worst as it will clean the rest of the seat so it could make it stand out more although the conditioner will soften it. I think it may be worth PM'ing Garth as he used some filler stuff for scratches.


 Ok cheers


----------

